# Silent Cycle Help



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here silent cycle is discussed.

Also at Rex Griggs site found this info:
By setting up a tank and filling it full of fast growing stem plants that one could add a medium to large fish load all at once and never see the traditional ammonia or nitrite spikes. 

Suggested that one use two bunches (4-6 stems each) of plants for each five gallons of water. Plants to use include Foxtail, Hygro (any color), Creeping Charlie, Red Ludwigia, Moneywort, Wisteria, Egeria, Shinnersia rivularis, (Mexican Oakleaf) or Water Sprite. 
 
What did you decide to do?


----------

